# Your Thoughts on Admiraton and Fixation



## superodalisque (Feb 17, 2010)

i just came across a short wiki blurb on fixation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixation_(psychology)

i really don't have much of an idea about it one way or another. i haven't studied it at all. but it made me wonder how much fat admiration has in common with fixation. what do you think? the statement that really got me thinking was this quote from the article:

"...Whether a particularly obsessive attachment is a fixation or a defensible expression of love is at times debateable."

what's your opinion?

does anybody have any suggestions for more reading on the subject?


----------



## katherine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i just came across a short wiki blurb on fixation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixation_(psychology)
> 
> i really don't have much of an idea about it one way or another. i haven't studied it at all. but it made me wonder how much fat admiration has in common with fixation. what do you think? the statement that really got me thinking was this quote from the article:
> 
> ...




To consider if an obsessive attachment is a fixation or a defensible expression of love is to wonder about the function of obsessive attachment. Inferred in the idea of obsession is this need for control, to be obsessed if your am boiled egg is cooked for 2.7690 minutes means that one needs so much precision over that egg that the egg could not be otherwise. Your remarks inspire consideration as to what degree something beyond one's control must resemble one's ideal. Regarding fat admiration as a possible expression of an obsession is to consider it within a continuum of intensity. In some instances fat admiration may be a preference in other instances particularly when a person is incredibly controlling and intense about it fat admiration may be an obsessive fixation. Love cannot flourish within a lot of control so it is hard to think of an obsession as a function of love.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 18, 2010)

that makes a lot of sense. maybe it has more to do with the intensity and the manifestation than anything else and that would b an individual thing.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 19, 2010)

katherine22 said:


> To consider if an obsessive attachment is a fixation or a defensible expression of love is to wonder about the function of obsessive attachment. Inferred in the idea of obsession is this need for control, to be obsessed if your am boiled egg is cooked for 2.7690 minutes means that one needs so much precision over that egg that the egg could not be otherwise. Your remarks inspire consideration as to what degree something beyond one's control must resemble one's ideal. Regarding fat admiration as a possible expression of an obsession is to consider it within a continuum of intensity. In some instances fat admiration may be a preference in other instances particularly when a person is incredibly controlling and intense about it fat admiration may be an obsessive fixation. Love cannot flourish within a lot of control so it is hard to think of an obsession as a function of love.




I suppose I would classify fat fixation (which it is) in with any other physically/visually motivated male obsession!

Men are naturally visually motivated creatures. The seek out what they can see and they respond better to what they see. Women have a higher capacity for abstract thought.(Note: the word capacity is in it's physiological context. Just because one has the physical predisposition through genetics to be a runner or tall does not mean they will be. Growth stunts happen on ALL levels, physical mental and spiritual.)

Different men have different tastes, one man is a breast man, one is an ass-man, one is really turned on by a woman that is so tiny he can pick her up and use her body like a rag-doll-sex-toy. Another man is attracted to women who are ample all-over. These are things men first notice about a woman and how she is basically defined amongst those of his own gender.

Similarly, women have different tastes, one woman is attracted to tough-guys, one is really turned on by the peace loving hippy earth-boy type. Another woman is turned on by a hardworking steel worker with bulging muscles and a can-do attitude. Not that women do not classify men by physical terms as well, but we are more prone to fixate on a particular TYPE of man, the same way men have a tendency to fixate on a particular TYPE of women.

Fixation on something may be categorized as a bad thing or a sign precluding or inclusive to mental illness...BUT I would chance to say that there are more people WITH obsessions or fixations than people who are un-biased middle of the roaders. In other words they have a preference. And I think that is a good thing.

In closing I don't think the man who prefers big women and is not interested in a woman who is skinny,is any more 'fixated' than the man who prefers skinny women and will show no interest is a woman who is fat.

Men connect visual cues to remind them of what they need or desire. Women connect feelings to remind them of what they need or desire. 

When a man does this process we call it fixation.
When a woman does this process we call in intuition.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 19, 2010)

i'm not sure that an obsession or a fixation is the same as a preference. as its been mentioned fixation is usually seen as an unhealthy thing. its something that someone holds onto to an extent that it could inhibit thier psychological, social and emotional growth and development. while they are fixated it might be possible that they ignore other important parts of thier emotional development that need tending to for their own happiness. people are hetereosexual and homosexual etc...in thier preference but does that inhibit them from functioning in a way that they and thier partners are happy with? preference seems to be more of a neutral thing if you are talking about a sexual preference. a fixation also is not necessarily sexual so thats another thing to think about. i wonder if that might mean that someone could have a fixation re: fat with no interest in it in a sexual way. i'm not sure sexual attraction necessarily has anything to do with fixation. i think you can be sexually attracted to a physical attribute without being fixated on it or obsessed by it. i think there is a difference between the two things.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 19, 2010)

"i wonder if that might mean that someone could have a fixation re: fat with no interest in it in a sexual way. "

I get what you're saying. I mean think about the attitudes we as a society at large have towards OTHER things that are fat besides adult humans. Babies are fat, puppies and kittens are fat, cheesecake is fat, that double cheeseburger or ice cream is fat. (Rather they are composed of fat in a larger than normal proportion.)

Our bodies see fat as the fuel for survival: it is the richest source of energy, with more than twice the energy per gram than any other nutrient. Alcohol is the only other substance that comes close. It is this biological respect for fat that makes it so hard for people to defeat fat cravings; we have a basic instinct to eat fat. 

That said, on a totally different page than fat cute babies.....We associate sex with survival, not of ourselves but of our species, if only on a subconscious level....Some peoples atavistic desires are more prominent than others.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 19, 2010)

As an FFA I have always been intrigued by oral fixation. The hording, gorging, and insatiable appetite (to name a few) was always wonder to me when I saw it. It wasn't until I actually had sex with a Bhm that I acutally undertstood how it relates to sexual style.

Watching people get off on whatever it is that floats their boat always gets my attention.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 22, 2010)

i was thinking about that too. that maybe a lot of it has to do with orality. i mean BBWs and BHMs love thier food and people who admire us tend to like oral interplay with us quite a bit in various ways as well. so thats an interesting thought.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 22, 2010)

Yep, I was kind of contemplating the masculine and feminine energies this weekend myself. I mean if you think about it, energy either consumes or provides...Typically it is the ying (female) that consumes and the yang (male) that provides. This is not a gender based equation however as a man may have very strong ying energy and still be very much a man and a woman may have very strong yang energy and be very much a woman. Goodness knows I LOVE to eat, but the only thing I love more than eating is feeding someone else and seeing them fulfilled and satisfied. I guess I go both ways on that too!

By the way Superodalisque, it is AWESOME to see an intelligent woman who isn't afraid to speak out! I look forward to getting to know ya better here on dims!


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 24, 2010)

its great seeing you here too! i look forward to reading more of your posts and having you add your thoughts in. ty if for thinking i'm an intelligent BBW but i only play one on t.v.  you're a great addition. i love your brainz too. i don't think you are afraid to speak your mind either


----------

